# Tibetan Terrier Puppy won't stay on her own - anywhere!



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm getting a bit desperate have a lovely 15 week tt puppy and she is doing well in all aspects of training . She is a very social dog and loves puppy school .
I'm afraid I left it too late to start getting her used to being on her own, which I blame myself for it is our second tt and I know the breed is particularly prone to seperation anxiety, but I am at home all the time now and she has got used to having me there. Trying just to get her stay in another room hasn't worked at all, she howls the minute she's left and doesn't stop. I am now making a point of going out for ten minutes, leaving her with a stuffed kong and other treats in a little box in her crate to keep her busy. I also leave a cd playing of classical music which I have read can calm them. I make no fuss on either leaving or coming back in. I put a tape recorder on so I can monitor her and up to now she is quiet for the time it takes her to dig out and eat the goodies, then she must realise she is on her own and the howling and barking goes on intermittently until I return. Can anyone tell me if it eventually gets better - I am concerned at the noise for my long suffering neighbours who aren't really doggie people but have said not to worry about the noise, but if it continues long term I don't think they would be so understanding. 
daph


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

I know it's hard but i always take the 'hardball' approach to this and just sit it out.I don't see it as so much anxiety more of them protesting.
I have just been through this with my latest pup who screamed the house down for 4 days,got himself so wound up he messed in the cage.
If you can ignore it it will pass though some are more determined than others. We have had this approach to our house dogs and kennel dogs and find it's the most effective approach,if you give in it will take alot longer,although we are lucky in that are nearest neighbours are over a mile away.
As you have understanding neighbours i wouldn't give in,good luck.


----------



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply. We are now on to day 14 of trying and must admit to thinking she is never going to improve. But all we can do is keep on trying and hope a miracle occurs!
daph


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Awwww cute dog *

*I dont have a TT but i do have a breed that prefers company and can get upset when left alone. Fortunately i started early so dont have too much of a problem but dont quit, you will get there it might just take a little longer that's all.*

*Good luck! *


----------



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you for the encouragement - I certainly need it! 
daph


----------



## Peggy Dorothy (Feb 16, 2012)

I now have a Tibetan Puppy and am having the same problem did it work just leaving her to bark? Any other ideas please? I tried as per the other writer leaving for a few minutes, radio etc.
Peggy


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel for you both as my 5 month old weimeraner is the same except at night when he happily goes into his crate for the night without any noise. With us it is also not one particular individual but any human...he even does it when with other dogs!

I have become pretty tough and ignore the barking but the whining makes me sad


----------



## julia1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

The most important thing is consistency. If you NEVER return to the room whilst the dog is upset - even coincidentally - then the dog will NEVER associate your return as a reward for being upset. If you only ever return to the room when the dog is quiet and relaxed (hopefully -can only assume that if they're quiet they're relaxed) then the dog will associate relaxation with the reward of your return. That's how dogs learn. Action - reaction. The more the action reaction is repeated the more deeply ingrained the behaviour becomes. Unfortunately the same goes for returning whilst the dog is upset/anxious/noisy. All you do by returning during an 'episode' is reinforce the notion that if they are upset for long enough and make lots of calls then you will return.
I do know how you feel. It is especially difficult when you worry about the neighbours, but if you are really consistent and stick to it then it will eventually disappear as a behaviour because the dog will no longer associate the behaviour with a positive. You are already doing the right thing  
The problem is that if we give in one time in 10 we actually make the problem WORSE because the dog thinks that he has to try harder for the reward and the reward is more precious because it is rare. I know that sounds stupid but it is SO true - it's almost better to return every time than to return one in ten times because at least then the behaviour is not so ingrained. . . Don't worry about what the neighbours think, we all have a right to train our dogs in the way that is best for them. It will be better in the long term for everybody because the dog will relax and no-one will become upset with the noise. 
Good luck and don't give up!
Julia


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

How long should they be quiet for? Wondering is I am going back too soon. thanks


----------



## tinkerman (Mar 5, 2012)

hi

how is your puppy now, I am having the same problem with my bichon frise.


----------

